# "Marriage Sherpa" - any views?



## eyesopen (Mar 16, 2012)

I came across "Marriage Sherpa", the site of one Stephanie Anderson.

See this for example (they send out a newsletter):

How to Rebuild the Love | MarriageSherpa

Has anyone used any of their products? Any views? I assume so many scams are out there, but perhaps some genuine products also?

Thanks


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Sounds pretty bogus to me -- they are not offering anything that doesn't exist for free online, and on this very site. Plenty of resources around -- it's the applying them that's tricky, and these products are not going to help with that.


----------

